# Rocky Patel Edge Toro Maduro Cigar Review - Flavorful and Complex



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice beautiful oily maduro wrapper. You could see spots of oil seep through. It kind of reminded me of a brown bag full of fried food. Plenty of to...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Edge Toro Maduro Cigar Review - Flavorful and Complex


----------



## bbrodnax (Apr 24, 2010)

I am in 100% agreement. I bought a 2 singles at my B&M and enjoyed them so much, I ordered a box.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Just had one last night that had 2 years on it and have to say it was incredible. Even with the "dying" stories on these this cigar made me forget all about the dissent and I just thought what a great cigar.


----------

